# do you pretend to dislike something....



## escorial (Aug 23, 2015)

for what ever reason you deny something you like..example..last week in a pub i turned to my brother and said the music this guy puts on the jukebox put's years on me..but i do like miserable music...


----------



## dale (Aug 23, 2015)

i'm too old for that shit, nowadays. when i was younger, i used to deny i liked prince, even though i secretly really liked his songs. ha ha


----------



## escorial (Aug 23, 2015)

dale said:


> i'm too old for that shit, nowadays. when i was younger, i used to deny i liked prince, even though i secretly really liked his songs. ha ha


----------



## blazeofglory (Aug 23, 2015)

It happens amazingly in all walks of life and we consciously do not want to accept the reality of it. We may like to love somebody secretly but publicly we may deny it


----------



## escorial (Aug 23, 2015)

blazeofglory said:


> It happens amazingly in all walks of life and we consciously do not want to accept the reality of it. We may like to love somebody secretly but publicly we may deny it




spill the beans dude......


----------



## The Green Shield (Aug 27, 2015)

I actually don't _mind_ Assassin's Creed games, but I'm too damned proud and stubborn to admit it.  Once or twice, though I entered a thread in another forum and pretty much acted like a 'game basher' about the new game. I told everyone it sucked, it was going to suck, it wasn't worth the money or the time. 

It was stupid, childish, but _oh my god, was it fun!_ 

*ahem*

But no, I actually don't _mind _those games. Even bought _Black Flag_ and kind of want to go see if they have the Ezio story all in one disk so I can play through his adventure. But I have to talk through my pride and stubbornness first, and good luck with that.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Aug 27, 2015)

I pretend to hate girls. Pfehehe. :thumbr:


----------



## TMarie (Aug 27, 2015)

Guilty pleasure comes to mind when I read this thread.  "I really shouldn't, but ....."  Life is way to short to deny my self of what I like, and most of what I like is just downright fun.  I am careful who I share my likes with though, because protection of self is how I survive.  I will say that Prince continues to be a favourite listen .... oy, did I just say that outloud??


----------



## Sonata (Aug 27, 2015)

I pretend to dislike chocolate when the truth is that I could eat it until the cows came home.

But then end up with an almighty migraine as it is a major trigger for one.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't usually make pretenses about anything anymore.  I've pretty much stopped caring what people think.  I might not always pipe up and say I like something but I won't bash something I like either.


----------



## shadowwalker (Aug 27, 2015)

I'll state my likes and dislikes honestly - but if someone vehemently disagrees and I don't think it's worth getting adamant about, I just shrug and move on.


----------



## Justine (Sep 5, 2015)

I won't lie with people who know me. I'll state openly what I like or dislike. 
But I tend to pretend a lot of things with people I barely know. Don't know why... Maybe because I don't want to seem too different because of my unusual interest? I mean many 15 year old people like me judge for nothing. So yeah, I will pretend that I dislike some things. Should really stop though...


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 5, 2015)

Halo, I used to tell people "I'm old school, with Area 51 in the arcade and Quake on the comp." Then I saw one of the movies based on Halo. I haven't told any of those gamers that it's got my interest. Come to think of it, I hadn't seen nor heard from them since they graduated and moved on. That's par for the course at WITCC though- get your degree and get OUT!


----------



## Gofa (Sep 6, 2015)

I pretend to dislike having sex with attractive women.  I tell then it is just not for me. I tell them it has no appeal. I tell them it is hopeless and none have ever overcome my dislike. 
Ahhhh vainity its a lovely thing   They just cant help them selves  They just have to prove me wrong


----------



## dither (Sep 6, 2015)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I pretend to hate girls. Pfehehe. :thumbr:




I always feigned indifference because i just didn't know how to be with them and that's a cross that i have to bear.


----------



## dither (Sep 6, 2015)

shadowwalker said:


> I'll state my likes and dislikes honestly - but if someone vehemently disagrees and I don't think it's worth getting adamant about, I just shrug and move on.



I totally agree.


----------



## dither (Sep 6, 2015)

Gofa said:


> I pretend to dislike having sex with attractive women.  I tell then it is just not for me. I tell them it has no appeal. I tell them it is hopeless and none have ever overcome my dislike.
> Ahhhh vainity its a lovely thing   They just cant help them selves  They just have to prove me wrong



You know?
It's amazing how avoiding girls seemed to attract them when i was younger. They weren't many but it did cause me to move around a bit and vary my water-holes.


----------



## Gofa (Sep 6, 2015)

Face it Dither you were a Chick magnet


----------



## dither (Sep 6, 2015)

Gofa,
if only.
I was just a normal ( probably over-normal red-blooded male, if you get my drift. ) red blooded male but i just didn't have the confidence. Combine that with the fact that i couldn't/can't take being laughed at, i did what i've always done, i ran away.
Trouble is that people notice. They wonder about you and so often they come to the most awful conclusions. So you run but you can't hide.


----------



## escorial (Sep 6, 2015)

Sonata said:


> I pretend to dislike chocolate when the truth is that I could eat it until the cows came home.
> 
> But then end up with an almighty migraine as it is a major trigger for one.



View attachment 9549


----------



## escorial (Sep 6, 2015)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I pretend to hate girls. Pfehehe. :thumbr:



View attachment 9550


----------



## am_hammy (Sep 8, 2015)

I had a particular friend growing up who always made negative comments about stuff that I said I liked. After awhile I just got tired of it and just pretended to go along with that I didn't like the stuff either. Of the few times I've spoken to her now in my adult life, she still does the same BS but I just ignore her now and continue to say that I love it. No one is going to stop me from liking stuff!


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 8, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> I had a particular friend growing up who always made negative comments about stuff that I said I liked. After awhile I just got tired of it and just pretended to go along with that I didn't like the stuff either. Of the few times I've spoken to her now in my adult life, she still does the same BS but I just ignore her now and continue to say that I love it. No one is going to stop me from liking stuff!



Ah, yes. We call those people various slang terms for the genitalia and orifices where I come from. Some people can't function without their opinion being the loudest -- they like to hang around people who aren't as aggressive with their convictions. It's very satisfying for their egos.

And, like those slang terms encourage, screw 'em! : )


----------



## escorial (Sep 9, 2015)

People never change...how they act as a kid is how they will act as an adult


----------



## bluemidget (Sep 9, 2015)

I pretend not to like 'Strictly Come Dancing' but I have to confess I love it! Only my mum and my girlfriend know the truth....


----------



## escorial (Sep 9, 2015)

bluemidget said:


> I pretend not to like 'Strictly Come Dancing' but I have to confess I love it! Only my mum and my girlfriend know the truth....



Ha,ha,ha....enjoy dude..


----------



## bluemidget (Sep 9, 2015)

ha ha I know! I can't help it!!


----------

